
Windows 7’s July 2019 Security Patch Includes Telemetry - rahuldottech
https://www.howtogeek.com/428265/windows-7s-july-2019-security-patch-includes-telemetry/
======
sli
Despite understanding the purpose and value of telemetry for developers, the
constant attempts to hide telemetry behind something else (not just by MS)
makes me incredibly suspicious.

With MS especially it seems to be that -- considering the backlash against
Windows 10's telemetry -- if they wanted people to stop raising eyebrows and
sounding alarms, they'd be a little more transparent about it instead of
continuing to be shady about it for whatever internal reasons they likely
have.

~~~
floatingatoll
If I were Microsoft, I wouldn’t consider tech news furor around “the word
telemetry is present” to be relevant or worth discussing. Either it’s truly
security content in which case they’re not going to discuss it, or it’s truly
telemetry content in which case they’re not going to discuss it. The OS is
discontinued and they probably have an edict forbidding the press team from
spending time for the topic “Windows 7” altogether.

~~~
Nullabillity
This kind of treatment is what you get when you pay for software.

------
backspace_
Telemetry in a security update? Well how else will the windows company know
when to call me when there is suspicious activity on my computer?

------
theandrewbailey
Why is this news? Windows 7 has had telemetry for at least 4 years.

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3022345/update-
for-...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3022345/update-for-customer-
experience-and-diagnostic-telemetry)

~~~
anticensor
_More_ telemetry. Specifically, it brings Windows 7 telemetry to Windows
10-Creators' Update level.

------
jammygit
A security patch that includes spyware. That’s pretty awkward

